# Promotion in the pipeline... Not sure if I should ask for a pay rise



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Long story short. Was a teacher but now stay at home dad. Got a part time (evening/weekend job) in a hotel I worked in between the ages of 17-22 (whilst at college/ uni). 

Recently, I went back to the hotel for social reasons as well as earning a bit of money. My wife is the bread winner now having a better paid job than I did. I enjoy working at the hotel. I do a bit of all sorts. Pay is poor but then it's also stress free 0 hour contract. I did see one of the managers before Xmas to ask about a 20 hour part time contract for more job security and was told the executive manager likes his contracted staff to be available any time and not just evenings or weekends but I was a valued member of staff who is often station head (like a team leader). Most of the job evolves managing people and unfortunatly, more often than not stubborn, workany 16 year olds. 

Anyway, we had the management team and managing directors/ owners in for a buisness trip the other day. To the main management of the hotel this was a big thing and I was asked to work it additionally for my experience and customer service. Anyway, long story short... Management now want me as a restaurent supervisor every night of the week perminent (part time). I heard this from a lower down manager who was giving me the heads up.

So I've got what I wanted but I wondered if I should be grateful of the garunteed work or should I ask for supervisor wage increase? As it is theyve not officially said anything to me. I already act as the go between the management and workers due to my experience and people skills but I'm not really paid for this. It is a poorly paid job but as I said, I'm not in it for the money. I'll effectively be I charge of the restaurent during the week and have the weekends off which appeals to my wife. 

I've not had the proper talk yet with the management but could be tonight, could be at the weekend when they are all in. I'm not even sure if a contract is in the equation or whether it really is just gaurenteedd hours. I guess I'll know more when I talk to them. I like the idea of the job role but feel it should come with a proper title/ pay but on the other hand if I'm still being paid as a casual member of staff I don't carry any of the brunt/ grief that could come with management. 

What should I do guys? Half of me thinks carry on how I am but work Monday- Thursday as the lead restaurent person but the other half of me wants a different coloured waist coat to actually differentiate me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You've got to make sure you get paid a fair rate for the job. You'd need to roughly know what a fair rate of pay actually is though.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

As above.
With a promotion there should be a raise.
I would look around for similar jobs and see what they pay, then go from there 

When I was promoted, I found the same job in another department being advertised at my work along with the salary so just asked for the same.
It was what I wanted and I had a good reason to ask for it.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

you've got to ask for a pay rise promotion means moving up the ladder regardless of what job /sector you are in.

It will certainly mean more responsibility & more accountability. 
Will also mean more work. 
So a pay rise is a must.


----------

